# troppe volte/ per troppe volte



## vallery

Ciao a tutti! 

Ho un dubbio. 

E' corretto dire: fare qualcosa* per *_troppe volte _oppure no?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Vallery 
come sempre, dipende dal *contesto*. Quale pensiero vuoi esprimere esattamente? Cos'è di preciso questo _qualcosa_? Qual è la frase intera?


----------



## vallery

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ciao Vallery
> come sempre, dipende dal *contesto*. Quale pensiero vuoi esprimere esattamente? Cos'è di preciso questo _qualcosa_? Qual è la frase intera?



Ciao.

Allora, una persona dice: Troppe volte ci sono passata sopra. Ed io le chiedo: Perché l'hai fatto *per *troppe volte?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

vallery said:


> Ciao.
> 
> Allora, una persona dice: Troppe volte ci sono passata sopra. Ed io le chiedo: Perché l'hai fatto *per *troppe volte?



Il contesto non è ancora sufficiente visto che "passare sopra" ha più di un significato.


----------



## vallery

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il contesto non è ancora sufficiente visto che "passare sopra" ha più di un significato.



Credo che la persona abbia voluto dire questo:

passare sopra = lasciar perdere, lasciar correre, tacere, e, in un certo senso, perdonare.


----------



## Thime

Secondo è corretto dire: "perché l'hai fatto per troppe volte?" però mi suona un po' strano.

Si può dire anche:
- Ci sono passata sopra per troppe volte.
- Perché l'hai fatto (per troppe volte)?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Vallery, ciao a tutti  

Anche a me suona poco ortodosso, ma direi, come Thime  che non sia sbagliato. 

Nella domanda qui sopra "_per_ troppe volte" dovrebbe essere complemento di tempo continuato (introdotto dalla preposizione "per"). Se la domanda, invece, fosse "Perché l'hai fatto _troppe volte_?" dovrebbe trattarsi di complemento di tempo determinato. Ma sempre di complementi di tempo si tratta. 

Aspettiamo, però, altri interventi!


----------



## ohbice

Il problema mi sembra sia quale significato si intende dare alla risposta: Se mi limito a chiedere "Perché?, "Perché l'hai fatto?", l'enfasi è sul motivo: "Per quale motivo ci sei passata sopra?".
Se invece chiedo "Perché l'hai fatto per troppe volte?", allora (a mio parere) l'enfasi si sposta sulle troppe volte: "Per quale motivo dici che l'hai fatto per troppe volte? Quante volte ci sei passata sopra?".
Ma magari mi sto lasciando prendere da una questione di lana caprina.
Ciao
p


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, P .) 

No, ho capito cosa vuoi dire.  
Inizialmente, anch'io ho inteso la frase come te, ma mi sono detta che, presumibilmente, il parlante, in tal caso, avrebbe usato il condizionale "E perché l'avresti fatto per troppe volte?".  
Tuttavia, il dubbio di Vallery riguarda la correttezza sintattica. Credo.   Ora mi hai messo la pulce nell'orecchio!


----------



## vallery

Thime said:


> - Ci sono passata sopra per troppe volte.
> - Perché l'hai fatto (per troppe volte)?



Grazie, Thime . No, la persona ha detto: Troppe volte ci sono passata sopra. Ed io:  Perché l'hai fatto *per t*roppe volte? Avrei potuto chiederle: Perché l'hai fatto troppe volte, ma mi sembrava che manchi qualcosa...




Anja.Ann said:


> Nella domanda qui sopra "_per_ troppe volte" dovrebbe essere complemento di tempo continuato (introdotto dalla preposizione "per"). Se la domanda, invece, fosse "Perché l'hai fatto _troppe volte_?" dovrebbe trattarsi di complemento di tempo determinato. Ma sempre di complementi di tempo si tratta.



Ciao.  Mi sembra che* per *stia bene. Non so....



oh said:


> Se invece chiedo "Perché l'hai fatto per troppe volte?", allora (a mio parere) l'enfasi si sposta sulle troppe volte: "Per quale motivo dici che l'hai fatto per troppe volte? Quante volte ci sei passata sopra?".



Ciao.  Guarda, io penso in questo modo. Se io avessi chiesto : Perché l'hai fatto troppe volte?, la risposta non sarebbe completa. 

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Vallery 

Non capisco più se stai chiedendo solo conferma della correttezza sintattica della frase o se stai chiedendo se la tua frase si capisce. 
Nel primo caso, credo di avere confermato che sbagliata non è, secondo me (però aspetta altri pareri). 
Nel secondo caso, per risponderti credo sia necessario che tu ci spieghi qual è la "risposta completa" che ti aspetti. Altrimenti, per me, basterebbe chiedere "E perché  l'hai fatto?"


----------



## Thime

vallery said:


> Grazie, Thime . No, la persona ha detto: Troppe volte ci sono passata sopra. Ed io:  Perché l'hai fatto *per t*roppe volte? Avrei potuto chiederle: Perché l'hai fatto troppe volte, ma mi sembrava che manchi qualcosa...


Sì, lo avevo capito. Il mio voleva essere solo un esempio per dire che le stesse frasi possono essere espresse anche in quell'altro modo, che a me sembrava più naturale.




vallery said:


> Ciao.  Guarda, io penso in questo modo. Se io avessi chiesto : Perché l'hai fatto troppe volte?, la risposta non sarebbe completa.
> 
> Che ne pensate?



"Perché l'hai fatto per troppe volte?" e "Perché l'hai fatto troppe volte?" sono entrambe frasi grammaticamente corrette, cambia solo il valore grammaticale dei componenti.
Se qualcuno mi chiedesse prima una e poi l'altra domanda io risponderei allo stesso modo ad entrambe.


----------



## vallery

Anja.Ann said:


> Vallery
> 
> Non capisco più se stai chiedendo solo conferma della correttezza sintattica della frase o se stai chiedendo se la tua frase si capisce.
> Nel primo caso, credo di avere confermato che sbagliata non è, secondo me (però aspetta altri pareri).



Beh, non ho dubbi che la mia risposta sia comprensibile, ho dubbi su quel *per *. Tu mi dici che frase sintatticamente è corretta, ma, secondo me, altra ( ipotetica) risposta : Perché l'hai fatto troppe volte, non è tanto corretta dato che, sempre secondo me, quel *pe*r sottolinea la continuità dell'azione. 



Anja.Ann said:


> Nel secondo caso, per risponderti credo sia necessario che tu ci spieghi qual è la "risposta completa" che ti aspetti. Altrimenti, per me, basterebbe chiedere "E perché  l'hai fatto?"



Eh, no. Questa domanda io avrei potuto fare ( anche ) in caso, se *ci si passa sopra *una sola volta. Mi spiego?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Vallery  

Adesso ho capito! Le frasi sono entrambe corrette, come già detto poco sopra:

1) Perché l'hai fatto (_troppe volte)_?  Complemento di tempo (determinato)
2) Perché l'hai fatto (per troppe volte)? Complemento di tempo (continuato) 

Se, tuttavia, vuoi il mio parere da madrelingua, personalmente chiederei "E perché l'hai fatto?" tout-court, in quanto la domanda si riferisce all'affermazione appena fatta ("L'ho già fatto troppe volte in passato") e sottintende_ tutte le volte_ (sia "troppe volte" sia "per troppe volte" per intenderci).


----------



## vallery

Grazie, Anja.Ann! 



Anja.Ann said:


> Se, tuttavia, vuoi il mio parere da madrelingua, personalmente chiederei "E perché l'hai fatto?" tout-court,



Eh..Io non ci riesco tout-court. Perché posso capire che capiti di sbagliare una volta, ma tre - cinque - dieci volte, sempre allo stesso modo, questo, no. Allora chiedo, con l'accento sul *per *: Perché l'hai fatto (sbagliato) *per* troppe volte ( = non ti ha insegnato nulla il primo sbaglio)?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Vallery  

In tal caso, puoi dire "E perché hai continuato a farlo?". 
Sempre che tu voglia il mio parere, chiaramente, detto così risulta molto più naturale rispetto a "Perché l'hai fatto per troppe volte?".


----------



## vallery

Anja.Ann said:


> Vallery  In tal caso, puoi dire "E perché hai continuato a farlo?".
> Sempre che tu voglia il mio parere, chiaramente, detto così risulta molto più naturale rispetto a "Perché l'hai fatto per troppe volte?".



 Grazie ancora, Anja.Ann!
 "E perché hai continuato a farlo?". - Questa me la tengo in serbo per la prossima volta.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Di nulla, Vallery  
Не за что


----------

